# Jouer



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Birchbox Pink Moisturizing Lip Gloss


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love that color....and the baby lip gloss tube  is cute too. Which I had that.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I received this tiny lip gloss from a friend and liked it,  Fits well in your jeans pocket too.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Does anyone have Jouer Tiare?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never heard of this collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

I've heard the brand name in passing and today I saw this   http://mybeautysample.com/2012/11/the-sample-jouer-highlighter-in-tiare-review-swatches/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I've heard the brand name in passing and today I saw this   http://mybeautysample.com/2012/11/the-sample-jouer-highlighter-in-tiare-review-swatches/


  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing.


  There are two other shades but Tiare caught my eye


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2014)

http://shannonleimua.com/post/51134100705/new-in-jouer-cosmetics-spring-2013-collection-swatches


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Looks pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

beautybrushed said:


> Thanks for sharing! Looks pretty


  :-D


----------

